# New with some questions



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok first off let me say that theres so much knowledge in this forums it sometimes makes it hard to choose what I want.. Better to much info then not enough though

So Im thinking about getting the Onkyo 709 to start my system. Currently I have a very old Optimus Stav-3170 that was given to me and some really RCA Speakers just to produce some sound. Generally I just use my Samsung speaker bar model HW C450 for all listing inside the house. I mainly use this because when I built my house I put speakers on my back deck and front deck. Anyways in order to be able to select what speakers I wanna here I bought a 8 channel speaker selector from monoprice. The sub I use I think is descent for now. Its is an Infinity BU-80 power sub. Is it a decent sub?

So I have a Samsung 55inch 3d tv 
An xbox 360 older molder with compoment hook ups
A PS3 that I use as my 3d blueray player as well
My cable provider box 
and an older cd player

Will the onkyo allow all componts two plug into it and then simply select which one I want to here just like selecting a componet on the tv? I also have a samsug 3d blue ray player in my other room. I read something about the PS3 doesnt do sound as good when hooked up? 
Will I be able to have my outside speakers hooked up and the inside speakers hooked up. (i.e. My current receiver has speaker selections a and b. ) I currently feed speaker B to speaker selector and pick front deck, back deck and or both. Can I still do that with the 709?
Could I still use my sound bar when I dont want the whole system running as well?


Well any feed back would be great Hope this makes since. I tried to include any info I could think of
I do plan on getting front speakers x3 and rear speakers x2 considering a full 7.1 but not decedied


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey boarder.

Welcome to the Forum!



boarderc577 said:


> Will the onkyo allow all componts two plug into it and then simply select which one I want to here just like selecting a componet on the tv?


Yes, the idea is to have all components connected to the Onkyo, and then a single video feed sent to the TV. So the Onkyo does all the signal switching and routing, like the TV has been doing for you previously.

The key is to _make sure the Onkyo has the input capability (both audio and video) to accommodate your components._ An example (not necessarily your situation) would be if someone has a DVD player with only an optical digital output, but they buy a receiver that has only digital coaxial inputs.

So take inventory the audio and video connections for your components, and make sure the receiver you buy has the correct types of both, as well as enough of them.

Another thing, if you plan to use HDMI connections and not all your components have HDMI, make sure the receiver can up-convert the video signals.




> Will I be able to have my outside speakers hooked up and the inside speakers hooked up. (i.e. My current receiver has speaker selections a and b. )


Make sure the new receiver has A/B speaker connections, or Zone 2 capability that can be used with its built-in amplifiers.




> Could I still use my sound bar when I dont want the whole system running as well?


Sure, but you’ll have to run a second full set of audio and video cabling to the TV in addition to the receiver.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

So would the 709 be a good choice based on that?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can find a manual for the 709 on Onkyo’s website. It will outline its features and have a picture showing all the rear-panel connections, and how they work. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Onkyo offers Transcoding. That is you plug non HDMI Video Sources into the AVR and then the AVR will output them all through the Monitor Out HDMI Output. I would definitely upgrade Speakers when the budget allows for it. There are some great deals out there. I highly recommend looking at other Threads on this Subforum as I have been posting links to many super low priced Speakers that offer quality sound.
As for the Soundbar, I would just run that through the TV and turn it off when using the Onkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea ill be buying speakers when j can. Only have about 800 bucks to start with


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well, the 709 is an excellent building block. It was truly as I was trying to get across to get Speakers when your budget allows for them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh buy the way anyone know best price for the 709


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Newegg and Accessories4Less are both good sources. A4L does refurbished units, but many people from this forum have used them and all are quite happy with their products / service.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well wouldnt you know it New eggs doesnt have any and accessory for less dont so I google some other places and found it for 535 shipped. Does that sound like a fair price? Also this leaves me some spending room for speakers unless I keep reading about the Onkyo TXNR809 home theater. So confused right now on what to pull the trigger on.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

boarderc577 said:


> Well wouldnt you know it New eggs doesnt have any and accessory for less dont so I google some other places and found it for 535 shipped. Does that sound like a fair price? Also this leaves me some spending room for speakers unless I keep reading about the Onkyo TXNR809 home theater. So confused right now on what to pull the trigger on.


Hello,
The major question to me is whether it is from an Authorized Dealer. In addition, Newegg often sells the TX-NR809 for $649 during the Weekends and it retails for $1100. If that $535 price is not from an Authorized Dealer, the $649 from Newegg which is one makes a great deal more sense.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok wouldnt you know it out of stock of 809 as well. is there a big advantage haveing the 809 compared to 709? The 709 is 535 from amazon. Hate to edit again and Im starting to feel like a nag but I keep reading about heat issues with the 709? I will have this in a cabnet and honestly not alot of airflow will I need something else to keep it cool?


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Onks run hot, just the way it is. If it can get air, it is fine. Is the cabinet open? If not, you may want to look at other options. Open in just front or back may be safe, but certainly not preferred.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
By almost everything I have read, the current x09's actually run cooler than previous Series. Using at least the recommended Clearances in the Owners Manual should be considered compulsory all the same. Ideally, the placement would be on the top of an open air AV Stand. Also, there is always the option of adding a PC Fan to the back of the AVR which many folks choose to do.

Mind you, the current Onkyo's actually come close to or in the more expensive Series, exceed their Power Ratings when Bench Tested. So many AVR's struggle to hit 50 Watts when tested into 5 Channels and even the 609 hits 90 Watts. So I do think that is a contributing factor as well. But again, it really appears the Bias has been turned down on the x09's. As for them not being in stock, I would imagine it will only be a matter of days until they are back in stock.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok so I just ordered the 709 and got about 400 bucks to spend on some floor speakers Bookshelf speakers would sit to high oon my entertainment center. so from what I have read getting the floor speakers then rear speakers then center speaker would be my plan.. Any suggestions for good floor speakers that will work well with the 709 would be greatly appreciated. oh yea one more thing maybe a dumb question but is it ok to mix different type our brands of speakers?


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome! I guess the speaker question is very subjective and personal. I would ask what your subwoofer is (if you have one) and how big a speaker are you 'allowed' to have ( if there's a significant other in the picture). Short answer to your other question is yes, you can mix speaker brands and it will work fine as long as your not killing them with too little power. Is it 'ideal' to mix speaker brands? Well imho no, not realy. Idealy you would want a balanced sound from all speakers around the room which would mean having the exact same speaker for every channel. But, in the end its up to you!


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll proably end up getting a sub after I complete the speakers. The room is myvliving room which is opened up to my kitchen and I have a layed ceiling. I already know acusticly its not a very good room but gotta make due with what h have ill get a sub at some point and just use the iffinity bu-80 power sub for now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think until today I had the perfect Floorstanding Speakers for you as Newegg were selling the Motion 10's for as low as $300 a pair and were usually $400. The larger Motion 12's were similarly discounted. Now they are $400 each!

My favorite of what I see right now cost $599 (900 MSRP), but are truly fantastic speakers. They are PSB Image T65's which are quite large and you would get solid bass sans Subwoofer for a long time. Here is the link:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Are you refering to the MartinLogan Motion 10 Stereo or Home Theater Front/Surround Speaker Each. Says that they are 399 a peice at new egg when I look?


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone got an idea if this is a good deal? Seems like these have gotton good reveiws? Polk Audio Monitor70 Series II Floorstanding Loudspeaker (Black) Each 219.99 at new egg


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just got my 709 in today and boy its a bit overwelming all the functions that it will do espseicailly for a person with hardly any experience with these things. Anyways I need to build a shelf to rise my tv up in order to put a center channel under it. My FL and FR should be here tuesday. thought I would tell how everything goes from the perspective of a non tech guy just learning and figureing things out. proably wont start hooking things up till i deceide on the center channel. Any suggestions would be great for center cheannel by the way.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

So here is what I have as of today. Onkyo 709 Polk monitor 70 II Just got the klipsch RW-12d and Polk center channel (cs2b) should be here tomorrow. any recommendations for my rears would be great hoping to hook up at least a 3.1 tomorrow to here how it all sounds.


----------

